# (Location) furries



## Akartoshi (Sep 11, 2017)

I've recently been seeing a lot of threads with "Any furries around MD / Oregon / Alaska / etc." so I thought it would be a good idea to compile them all into one thread... or maybe not.

So, I'll start. Any furs in the Caucus region? (Georgia, Armenia, Southern Russia)
If not, post where you are based :3



Spoiler: I did post this



I posted a thread like this before but that was mainly about where we all were born, and there's been some new furs since


----------



## Gaitsu (Sep 11, 2017)

Easter Kansas. I've only met a couple of other Furs around my parts.


----------



## Junkerfox (Sep 11, 2017)

Rural Michigan. My sister's best friend is a furry too.


----------



## Loffi (Sep 11, 2017)

Southern Indiana


----------



## Tilly_Cheshire (Sep 11, 2017)

I'm from Georgia!........but like the state though.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 11, 2017)

Florida man here.


----------



## GreenZone (Sep 11, 2017)

pretty sure there was a thread like this it just turned into things like "the milky way"


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 11, 2017)

California, but I'm British.
(*Bites biscuit, sips tea*)


----------



## GreenZone (Sep 11, 2017)

JamesOtters said:


> California, but I'm British.


"California, but i'm a traitor of the Empire."

let me ask you something James... do you not love her Majesty? she cries for you James we all do we want you to come home


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 11, 2017)

-_-
I wear a British flag shirt literally everyday, and tea is my favorite drink...
Don't call me a traitor, I was born there, I freaking hate having to learn American history in school...
(I understand that this is a joke, if it isn't then...
*Shoots*)


----------



## Aiml3ss-of-Dyurna (Sep 11, 2017)

Fort Collins Colorado, USA currently.


----------



## Gaitsu (Sep 11, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> pretty sure there was a thread like this it just turned into things like "the milky way"





GreenZone said:


> "California, but i'm a traitor of the Empire."
> 
> let me ask you something James... do you not love her Majesty? she cries for you James we all do we want you to come home


Maybe it went downhill because of people doing exactly what you're doing now?


----------



## GreenZone (Sep 11, 2017)

Gaitsu said:


> Maybe it went downhill because of people doing exactly what you're doing now?


----------



## Akartoshi (Sep 11, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> pretty sure there was a thread like this it just turned into things like "the milky way"





Akartoshi said:


> I posted a thread like this before but that was mainly about where we all were born, and there's been some new furs since





GreenZone said:


>


By the way, what's that? XD


----------



## EmpressCiela (Sep 11, 2017)

I live in Las Vegas, Nevada, in the Sunrise Manor area.


----------



## Water Draco (Sep 11, 2017)

Sunny old United Kingdom


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 11, 2017)

Water Draco said:


> Sunny old United Kingdom


I see what you did there...


CSI Mode enabled:
It always rains in the Uk.
Well, all the times I'm there, even in summer...


----------



## Water Draco (Sep 11, 2017)

It is a kind of glass half full thing although I have had to surprisingly take cover quite a lot this year to avoid going lobster.


----------



## Yinyang (Sep 11, 2017)

Alaska! But I haven't found anyone yet :[


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Sep 12, 2017)

Planet Earth.


----------



## redhusky (Sep 12, 2017)

Southern California.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm just dropping this as a general notice:

The thread has a clear purpose.  If you don't intend to post in line with that purpose, DON'T.  Deliberate spam or thread derailment is not acceptable, especially in such a simple and direct thread.


----------



## GreenZone (Sep 12, 2017)

Akartoshi said:


> By the way, what's that? XD



Salt


----------



## DylanM40 (Sep 14, 2017)

Texas


----------



## Dongding (Sep 14, 2017)

My mother; originally from my father. Ended up in Canada, Alberta after that.


----------



## Akartoshi (Sep 14, 2017)

Dongding said:


> My mother; originally from my father. Ended up in Canada, Alberta after that.


Same here, except I ended up not in canada.


----------



## Wolf1997 (Sep 15, 2017)

Australia, I doubt there are any furs in western australia


----------



## Akartoshi (Sep 15, 2017)

Wolf1997 said:


> Australia, I doubt there are any furs in western australia


Mate, come over to Melbourne! We'd welcome ya!


----------



## Wolf1997 (Sep 15, 2017)

Akartoshi said:


> Mate, come over to Melbourne! We'd welcome ya!


Nah u cone to w.a.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 15, 2017)

Central Massachusetts


----------



## Frijolero (Sep 15, 2017)

From the lone star state 
Tx


----------



## AustinB (Sep 16, 2017)

New York

BUT NOT THE CITY 
*PLEASE STOP SAYING THAT EVERYONE FROM NEW YORK LIVES IN THE CITY*


----------



## Fox4Flyer (Sep 19, 2017)

AustinB said:


> New York
> 
> BUT NOT THE CITY
> *PLEASE STOP SAYING THAT EVERYONE FROM NEW YORK LIVES IN THE CITY*



NY also here....  nowhere near the city!  

Also have not found any other furs yet.....

F4F


----------



## Akartoshi (Sep 19, 2017)

Wolf1997 said:


> Nah u cone to w.a.


But there are no furries there, right? xD


----------



## Ginza (Sep 19, 2017)

NC! I originate from north jersey though hehe


----------



## DylanM40 (Sep 19, 2017)

Ginza said:


> NC! I originate from north jersey though hehe



Went to NC two weeks ago. Pretty awesome state.


----------



## Sarachaga (Sep 19, 2017)

Akartoshi said:


> Mate, come over to Melbourne! We'd welcome ya!


I'm in melbs too!


----------



## Lexiand (Sep 19, 2017)

Long Beach California


----------



## TheDukeofRawsome (Sep 19, 2017)

near south suburb of Chicago (less than a mile from city limits)


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 20, 2017)

Norway here. I live in a 2-hour area around Oslo.


----------



## Iovic (Sep 20, 2017)

Derby. Just about as close to the middle of the UK as you can get.


----------



## Akartoshi (Sep 22, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I'm in melbs too!


G'day! What part? I'm based near Frankston


----------



## Sarachaga (Sep 22, 2017)

Akartoshi said:


> G'day! What part? I'm based near Frankston


I'm in Carlton, right next to the Uni ^^


----------



## Dio_the_wolf (Sep 23, 2017)

Oregon! Anyone else?


----------



## Kaigofox (Nov 2, 2017)

North wales uk


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 2, 2017)

Dio_the_wolf said:


> Oregon! Anyone else?



Oregon/Washington border... Vancouver


----------



## Telnac (Nov 2, 2017)

Oarnge County, Southern California, USA, Earth, Sol


----------



## Astus (Nov 2, 2017)

I suggest the OP look up the previous major location thread and copy it's format as it was pretty good 

I'm in Bergen County New Jersey


----------



## Akartoshi (Nov 2, 2017)

Astusthefox said:


> I suggest the OP look up the previous major location thread and copy it's format as it was pretty good
> 
> I'm in Bergen County New Jersey


Previous location thread was also made by me lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 2, 2017)

Vancouver, BC


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 2, 2017)

Fredericksburg, Virginia

_Would love to hear from any nearby furs_

_


 _


----------



## Arko90 (Nov 2, 2017)

Île-de-France - France not far from Paris, yes I'm lost somewhere T_T


----------



## Astus (Nov 2, 2017)

Akartoshi said:


> Previous location thread was also made by me lol



I mean like this thread forums.furaffinity.net: Furs by Location v6.0


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 2, 2017)

Born in Ohio, lived in PA, VA, GA, and a bunch of overseas "vacation" spots.  I tend to travel more than I like.  

Currently in North Alabama for who knows how long.


----------



## Sagt (Nov 3, 2017)

Berkshire, UK.


----------



## reptile logic (Nov 5, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Born in Ohio, lived in PA, VA, GA, and a bunch of overseas "vacation" spots.  I tend to travel more than I like.
> 
> Currently in North Alabama for who knows how long.


Redstone, by chance?


----------



## reptile logic (Nov 5, 2017)

Currently just south of Seattle. From my front window, I watch the ships travel through Puget Sound.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 5, 2017)

reptile logic said:


> Redstone, by chance?



Nope, it's down the street.  Have a few friends over there, though.


----------



## P_Dragon (Nov 6, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Nope, it's down the street.  Have a few friends over there, though.


Good ol Huntsvegas. I figured as much when you said north Alabama. People who aren't born there don't usually end up anywhere else in that part of the state lol

I'm kind of in the north Atlanta GA suburbs myself. A little farther out than the actual burbs, but not by too much.


----------



## JustSomeDude84 (Nov 6, 2017)

Grew up in Macon, GA and now living in Newnan, GA for university. Glad to hear others are from Georgia too, besides the FWA I don't often see any groups or people coming from my state.


----------



## RemedyKun (Nov 6, 2017)

Dallas, Texas <3


----------



## Snacky (Nov 8, 2017)

Southern California, near Disneyland! :O


----------



## Scorpen (Nov 8, 2017)

Dio_the_wolf said:


> Oregon! Anyone else?


ME ME ME ME ME!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 8, 2017)

Scorpen said:


> ME ME ME ME ME!



love that there are so many of us in the pacific northwest


----------



## Snacky (Nov 8, 2017)

Aww, I use to live in Portland only a few months ago, am now in Cali. But I'll be back!!


----------



## Scorpen (Nov 8, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> love that there are so many of us in the pacific northwest


The sad thing (for me) is I know there's a lot around here but I've only met a couple of people because it's a chore to get over to the "metro area" of the state. Which is where everyone and everything seems to be.  Haven't met anyone really close ever. 
*sobs*


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 8, 2017)

Scorpen said:


> The sad thing (for me) is I know there's a lot around here but I've only met a couple of people because it's a chore to get over to the "metro area" of the state. Which is where everyone and everything seems to be.  Haven't met anyone really close ever.
> *sobs*



I moved up here mostly because of the amount of furs in the area, but I honestly haven't met a whole lot in person either.. what part of the state are you in?


----------



## Klaverbloem (Nov 17, 2017)

Arko90 said:


> Île-de-France - France not far from Paris, yes I'm lost somewhere T_T



You French bro. Let's eat baguette together.

Yes, I am French too ~


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 17, 2017)

Klaverbloem said:


> You French bro. Let's eat baguette together.
> 
> Yes, I am French too ~


Ew-de-toilette


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 18, 2017)

San Luis Obispo California. Wine country.


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 18, 2017)

Portland, Oregon


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 18, 2017)

Swindon, Wiltshire, England - Home of chavs, Billy Piper, and Thomas the Tank Engine.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 18, 2017)

In the mountains one kilometer above mile-high.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 18, 2017)

North west Oregon.


----------



## SuperSniperEagleMan (Dec 11, 2017)

NSW. Around Sydney, to be exact.


----------



## Black_Tail (Dec 11, 2017)

i'm from italy... more precisely from liguria in the northern italy. in the zone around genova (genoa for english speakers).


----------



## chuckles_da_wolf (Dec 11, 2017)

Very, very rural Texas. I literally know zero people within the fandom


----------



## Zerohi (Dec 11, 2017)

South Africa.
Gauteng, Johannesburg to be precise


----------



## It'sBlitz (Dec 11, 2017)

Salt Lake City, Utah.
Anyone else from there?


----------



## Water Draco (Dec 20, 2017)

As there seems to be a few new forum members I thought that I would bump this thread back up, so others can get a idea geography where in the world we are all from.


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Dec 20, 2017)

I'm from Germany living in the state of North Rhine-Westphalia.

North Rhine-Westphalia - Wikipedia

more exactly in the Rhein-Ruhr City Complex

Rhine-Ruhr - Wikipedia


----------



## Paww27 (Dec 20, 2017)

Santa Clara, CA!


----------



## Telnac (Dec 20, 2017)

Paww27 said:


> Santa Clara, CA!


A Silicon Valley fur. Nice!  Do you know any local furs up there?

I’m stuck in the LA area. Alas, I don’t know any of the local furs and I’m scared to go to the closest furmeet b/c of some recent, um... murders.


----------



## Paww27 (Dec 20, 2017)

Yea, my work has a group/slack channel for those of us furs. Have a decent population here! Some of us are going to FC2018 and I think one or two people actual help run the con.


----------



## aceskywalker (Dec 20, 2017)

Telnac said:


> A Silicon Valley fur. Nice!  Do you know any local furs up there?
> 
> I’m stuck in the LA area. Alas, I don’t know any of the local furs and I’m scared to go to the closest furmeet b/c of some recent, um... murders.



What murders? I'd like to know more.


----------



## Pipistrele (Dec 20, 2017)

It's dangerous to throw your locations left and right, y'know?


----------



## Telnac (Dec 20, 2017)

aceskywalker said:


> What murders? I'd like to know more.


www.google.com: 2 men plead not guilty in Fullerton triple homicide linked to furry community


----------



## Water Draco (Dec 20, 2017)

People did not believe me when I posted that I am from sunny old United Kingdom. 

Apparently we are not ment to have sunshine.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 20, 2017)

Click "Here" to see where I live


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Dec 21, 2017)

Telnac said:


> I’m stuck in the LA area. Alas, I don’t know any of the local furs and I’m scared to go to the closest furmeet b/c of some recent, um... murders.



You shouldn't bother about it that much. We also have many cases of murder and violent crime here. One severe case just happened two blocks away from where I live. But even murderers are people, and people are fallible. So just be attentive, don't take candy from strangers and when someone asks you if your a God. Just say yes. Then you're still half the way at the winning side.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 21, 2017)

Georgia, USA


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 21, 2017)

Small town, OK with dirt from Mars.


----------



## Zettios (Dec 21, 2017)

I live in the Netherlands, somewhere in North-Holland.


----------



## Akartoshi (Dec 21, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Click "Here" to see where I live


Cool! I used to live near Zushi.


----------



## Sheppen (Dec 23, 2017)

I live in arizona, it's either freezing cold or boiling hot, and I hate it here. There is no in between.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 23, 2017)

Sheppen said:


> I live in arizona, it's either freezing cold or boiling hot, and I hate it here. There is no in between.


I liked living in Arizona but alas, few jobs in my field so I moved to Southern CA. The Phoenix area has a pretty active furry scene, or at least it did when I lived there.


----------



## Sheppen (Dec 23, 2017)

Telnac said:


> I liked living in Arizona but alas, few jobs in my field so I moved to Southern CA. The Phoenix area has a pretty active furry scene, or at least it did when I lived there.



I wish I lived in phoenix, but I don't. I live an hour away in a dump city. It sucks here. If someone would hire me I could get out of this town.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 23, 2017)

Sheppen said:


> I wish I lived in phoenix, but I don't. I live an hour away in a dump city. It sucks here. If someone would hire me I could get out of this town.


Oy that sucks!  What is your vocation?


----------



## MythShaper (Dec 26, 2017)

I'm originally from Pennsylvania... but now I'm living in exile in Kentucky.


----------



## Kebechet (Dec 26, 2017)

Wyoming. It's a sparsely populated state, but we furries exist here.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 26, 2017)

I am from Alabama :3
I know a few local furs irl, and there are two alabama furs I have seen on FA so far 
Southern furs exist ;3


----------



## furrall (Dec 26, 2017)

South East England in a small little village in the country side!


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 5, 2018)

Warmia-Masuria, North-Eastern Poland I live in a small town that is close to bigfer city


----------



## MyMonkeyLife (Jan 5, 2018)

Bucks County, Pennsylvania is where I am from.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 5, 2018)

North Eastern New Mexico, USA.  I have to put the last part because I’ve been asked if I live in another country before by other Americans.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 5, 2018)

Mudman2001 said:


> North Eastern New Mexico, USA.  I have to put the last part because I’ve been asked if I live in another country before by other Americans.


*Lol* Are these the same Americans that can't find Canada on a map?


----------



## Tezzy Fur (Jan 5, 2018)

Liverpool, UK, home of The Beatles and the trans Atlantic slave trade, so a mixed bag  there’s a furmeet in the city and others in the north of England so other furs are in the area


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 5, 2018)

Telnac said:


> *Lol* Are these the same Americans that can't find Canada on a map?


Lol, the same ones.


----------



## Rant (Jan 5, 2018)

Southern Missouri, sandwiched between a big college city and a giant tourist trap town. 

Got a sweet loft tho!


----------



## HuskyLover101 (Jan 7, 2018)

Central Montana


----------



## Ashke (Jan 7, 2018)

Long Island, New York
Sadly haven't met any furries from around here.


----------



## chuckles_da_wolf (Jan 7, 2018)

HuskyLover101 said:


> Central Montana


Where bouts? I was up there this past summer


----------



## BooBooKitty (Jan 8, 2018)

Lonely over here in Maine haha I never ever find someone up here


----------



## Latur Husky (Jan 8, 2018)

Warrington, UK. Right between Liverpool and Manchester.


----------



## borders4life (Jan 8, 2018)

Central Florida. The only other furry I've met here is my fiance


----------



## Wolf359 (Jan 8, 2018)

I'm in PA


----------



## HuskyLover101 (Jan 8, 2018)

chuckles_da_wolf said:


> Where bouts? I was up there this past summer


Central


----------



## IIHydroII (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm all the way down from Croatia, I doubt there are any other furries around here.


----------



## mustelidcreature (Jan 14, 2018)

central iowa
I've only met one person who was clearly a furry but they didn't say they were


----------



## modfox (Jan 14, 2018)

Muswellbrook , Hunter valley , New South Wales, Australia


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jan 14, 2018)

Tulsa, Oklahoma.
I’m like two hours away from the nearest furmeets.
Uugghhhh


----------



## Yogoat (Apr 14, 2018)

BooBooKitty said:


> Lonely over here in Maine haha I never ever find someone up here



Heeeey I'm in Maine, too! I completely understand how you feel, haha.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 15, 2018)

God there’s no other furs in Kentucky?  I mean I know a couple but they aren’t on the forums anymore.


----------



## Taku (Apr 17, 2018)

Anchorage Alaska. I'm yet to meet another fur .


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm in Isanti Minnesota. I'm hopefully going to be moving to Austin Texas.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 17, 2018)

Nova Scotia, Canada



Yogoat said:


> Heeeey I'm in Maine, too! I completely understand how you feel, haha.


I know there's usually a good bit of meets going on around NS. If you ever take the ferry from Maine to there you'd probably meet a good bit of furries


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 18, 2018)

I'm currently on the state line of South Carolina and Georgia.


----------



## Open_Mind (Apr 19, 2018)

Wish there was a furry directory (for folks who wanted to post to it)


----------



## Open_Mind (Apr 19, 2018)

Ashke said:


> Long Island, New York
> Sadly haven't met any furries from around here.


Well... there's at least one just a _little_ south of you in Virginia


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 19, 2018)

Rogers Arkansas. Nice town with nice people.


----------



## Mistique (Apr 20, 2018)

Central Florida here...


----------



## TXfur (Apr 20, 2018)

Uvalde Tx here


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 20, 2018)

I am in an infamous lake-town in MN.

Seriously, our entry in Urban Dictionary is terrible, but I've come to realize that among my high school peers, it's true.


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 22, 2018)

Alberta,Canada...


----------



## LBCicedragon (Apr 23, 2018)

Chinese.I wonder if there's another Chinese know here.6 pages have I scanned and I'm still waiting to find another CHN furry.


----------



## Dreva (Apr 23, 2018)

LBCicedragon said:


> Chinese.I wonder if there's another Chinese know here.6 pages have I scanned and I'm still waiting to find another CHN furry.



Does overseas Chinese count?


----------



## modfox (Apr 23, 2018)

were am you you guess.... Reyðarfjörður or Geelong. you guess ill just say i have ties to both


----------



## haillin (Apr 23, 2018)

North Eastern Connecticut!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 23, 2018)

Tokyo-to Taito-ku Iriya 1-6-10 Tajima Blg. 4th floor, Room B, Japan

Please send nudes :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 23, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> Sent by pigeon post


I know you're a russian hottie. tell us where you live :V 
I won't stalk you, promise


----------



## One-eyedCat (Apr 26, 2018)

Central florida. Originaly from ohio. I miss the cold.


----------



## AppleButt (Apr 26, 2018)

Rural Mississippi.  I have yet to meet any other furries here.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 26, 2018)

San Francisco..


----------



## SpiritMachine (Apr 27, 2018)

Chillin in San Diego ~~~


----------



## Aibiki (May 1, 2018)

North Georgia, USA. 
They keep tearing down my hills/mountains to put in shopping centers ;.;


----------



## Whimsycal (May 1, 2018)

Hermosillo, Sonora on Mexico. My state is the one with the border to Arizona, so I guess the US is my neighbors.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 1, 2018)

QC Manila Philippines
got invited to table at furryph this coming May 19-20 but I have no merch to sell quq
umm if you're from PH and going, hope we get to say hi


----------



## Guifrog (May 2, 2018)

Northteastern Brazil. Recife - PE, more specifically.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 2, 2018)

Manassas, VA (USA)


----------



## Izar (May 9, 2018)

Connecticut, U.S. I'm an official Nutmegger.


----------



## Oleg (May 9, 2018)

Arendal, south in Norway


----------



## Asassinator (May 9, 2018)

Penang, in Malaysia, in Asia.


----------



## Dreva (May 9, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Penang, in Malaysia, in Asia.



Hello neighbor!


----------



## Asassinator (May 9, 2018)

Dreva said:


> Hello neighbor!


NANI?!


----------



## Dreva (May 9, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> NANI?!



Hint : My hometown is half an hour flight and less than 200 km from Penang, on the other side of the shore.


----------



## Asassinator (May 9, 2018)

Dreva said:


> Hint : My hometown is half an hour flight and less than 200 km from Penang, on the other side of the shore.


I'm just making a *very* wild guess: Thailand?


----------



## Dreva (May 9, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> I'm just making a *very* wild guess: Thailand?



The other side of Malacca Strait, there you go.


----------



## Asassinator (May 9, 2018)

Dreva said:


> The other side of Malacca Strait, there you go.


But is that possible? Unless I'm not understanding what you're saying, the other side of the Malacca Strait is Indonesia, and the distance between is *not *less than 200 km.


----------



## fourur (May 9, 2018)

europe


----------



## Dreva (May 9, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> But is that possible? Unless I'm not understanding what you're saying, the other side of the Malacca Strait is Indonesia, and the distance between is *not *less than 200 km.



Indonesia is almost 200 km, just barely so technically less.


----------



## TrishaCat (May 9, 2018)

Mississippi!





AppleButt said:


> Rural Mississippi.  I have yet to meet any other furries here.


oh hai


----------



## Asassinator (May 9, 2018)

Dreva said:


> Indonesia is almost 200 km, just barely so technically less.


So you’re from Indonesia?


----------



## AppleButt (May 9, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> Mississippi!oh hai



Oh hey a fellow Mississippian.  Bless your heart!

*high fives*


----------



## Dreamline (May 9, 2018)

Southeast Idaho, currently.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 9, 2018)

washington pennsylvania


----------



## Zhalo (May 9, 2018)

Asheville, NC


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 9, 2018)

Cleveland, New York.

...every time I point out my location I feel like someone's going to make either a "is it near the city" or a "don't you mean Ohio" comment - but I'll address those as they come.


----------



## Dreva (May 9, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> So you’re from Indonesia?



Correct!!


----------



## Asassinator (May 9, 2018)

Dreva said:


> Correct!!


Very interesting...


----------



## Blue Fire (May 18, 2018)

Akartoshi said:


> I've recently been seeing a lot of threads with "Any furries around MD / Oregon / Alaska / etc." so I thought it would be a good idea to compile them all into one thread... or maybe not.
> 
> So, I'll start. Any furs in the Caucus region? (Georgia, Armenia, Southern Russia)
> If not, post where you are based :3
> ...


I have just moved and I live in central Georgia.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 18, 2018)

I live in a lake-city not very far from Valley Fair. We have an overpacked school system, and our lake is quite popular during the summer. A few years ago, my school's senior prank was featured on national television creating a very big embaraasment.

I regret to admit that the amount of problematic rich kids in my school is quite high. There is a entry on Urban Dictionary that is named after my city. It is embarrassing. I have a love-hate relationship with where I live.


----------



## Zorack83 (May 20, 2018)

Queen city Charlotte, NC!!!


----------



## Donny Dabbler (May 20, 2018)

Alabama


----------



## Kurgarra Lilitu (May 20, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> Mississippi!oh hai


Well. Looks like I missed out on two furries, you and AppleButt.
I'm in Portland, OR, but I was born and raised in a little town called Booneville in Mississippi.


----------



## mcm730 (May 27, 2018)

Teck-sis


----------



## SyrusFoxy (May 27, 2018)

Northern Wisconsin anyone?


----------



## Zamietka (May 29, 2018)

Poland, woohoo
Maybe hosting a map where everyone can leave a pin with their location could be a good idea? :v I doubt many people feel like viewing 8 pages of locations just to see if someone lives nearby


----------

